# TAR airline



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with TAR airline ?

https://tarmexico.com/

Looks like you are 'Senior' at the age of 60.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Anyone have any experience with TAR airline ?
> 
> https://tarmexico.com/
> 
> Looks like you are 'Senior' at the age of 60.


Everywhere in Mexico, when you reach 60, you are "de la tercera edad" aka "Senior Citizen" and then qualify to apply for an INAPAM card and all sorts of discounts, from airplane tickets to free rides on the Mexico City Metro system.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Everywhere in Mexico, when you reach 60, you are "de la tercera edad" aka "Senior Citizen" and then qualify to apply for an INAPAM card and all sorts of discounts, from airplane tickets to free rides on the Mexico City Metro system.


I am afraid that is not true - which I why I made the distinction. With InterJet you need to be 65 to get the senior discount.

https://www.interjet.com.mx/preguntasfrecuentes.aspx?culture=en-US


----------

